# Rlt 22



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

RLT 22 - Finished and ready to go.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That looks great good Roy









The Romans weally suit the combination









The case looks a bit smaller than the RLT4 ... is it 42mm?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Blimey thats two new watches in a week, not to sure what you have been eating but I wouldnt mind some of it









Really nice classic style watch Roy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very classy...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> RLT 22 - Finished and ready to go.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*BEEEAAAUUUTTTIIIIFFFUUUULL!!*_
















Please tell me there`s going to be more then a few of these
















& how much will they be?









BTW love the rotor engraving


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are 37mm but the large crown and long lugs make them look larger.

I have only made a handful to see how well they go but they are very nice and I can make more.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It's a very handsome watch







. Even the Romans can't spoil it







.

Too good for me of course







.

When is the RLT Est. 1987 watch coming along







?


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Thats a really nice classic watch, congratulations are in order.










Martin


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice to see a non-black dial for change!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice watch Roy but sadly not for me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Nice to see a non-black dial for change!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we`re over due for a nice two-tone


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see a non-black dial for change!
> ...


I agree didn't we discuss the colours in a previous topic


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

A touch of the Breguet about those hands...nice


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Blimey thats two new watches in a week, not to sure what you have been eating but I wouldnt mind some of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just finished RLT23 too and thats not the chrono, I've been working 15 hours a day to get these ready.







I'll not show you that one yet.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey thats two new watches in a week, not to sure what you have been eating but I wouldnt mind some of it
> ...


Only 15 hours







I thought you Northerners were made of tougher stuff


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Only 15 hours I thought you Northerners were made of tougher stuff


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


I know









I thought we`d told him about all this slacking


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

I really like this watch.









I just hope they are around long enough for me to buy one (it's gonna be a couple of months before I'll be able to







!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

redmonaco said:


> I really like this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the feeling


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very nice Roy, well done.







How much is it?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is Â£175 Stan, the dial cost me a fortune.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> It is Â£175 Stan, the dial cost me a fortune.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you did the engraving for free then.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > It is Â£175 Stan, the dial cost me a fortune.
> ...


Always.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> It is Â£175 Stan, the dial cost me a fortune.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice price Roy, I hope there`s one around in a few months when I can afford it


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

stupid question:

is the 23 the tonneau / rectangular one then?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jonsedar said:


> stupid question:
> 
> is the 23 the tonneau / rectangular one then?
> 
> ...


Yes it will be one of those, there is a tonneau and a rectangle and they are both almost ready.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Who knows with Roy







he's turning out watches faster than the paint can dry


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I forgot the rectangle also comes in two versions.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Who knows with Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and them I'm taking the rest of the year off.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I feel sorry for rhaythorne







he's the one thats got to try and update the RLT guide with all this lot


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Roy said:


> RLT 22 - Finished and ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the date wheel background the same colour as the dial please? Any chance of a full on pic of the back? Is the display back plastic or glass?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

PhilM said:


> I feel sorry for rhaythorne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job I took this week off, or so I thought


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Lovely watch Roy, I don't normally do Roman numerals but this watch would definitely be in my shortlist if the wife (710?) would allow!









PS: How did that term come about (710)? I've seen so many of you use it on here.

Andrew.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Running_man said:


> PS: How did that term come about (710)? I've seen so many of you use it on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andrew look here the infamous 710 joke


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > PS: How did that term come about (710)?Â I've seen so many of you use it on here.
> ...


I wonder if it`ll eventually make it to the Oxford English Dictionary


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

Seems like this Chronoswiss may have provided inspiration for the RLT22










Except it has blue hands and a solid silver dial.

And it costs a freakin' $3,500!

Now. is it worth more than RLT22? Probably. Is it worth 11+ times more than Roy's? I seriously doubt it, especially when one reviewer said his arrived running +1 to +2 MINUTES/day-- so much for QC!


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

I know the case of the RLT22 is 37mm wide w/o crown, but what is the lug-tip to lug-tip length? The reason I ask is I've got a 6.5" wrist, and even small watches, if the lugs jut out too far, can seem too large for my wrist. By the way, can someone tell me what the lug-tip to lug-tip length is on the similarly shaped but much larger RLT 4?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

obsidian said:


> I know the case of the RLT22 is 37mm wide w/o crown, but what is the lug-tip to lug-tip length? The reason I ask is I've got a 6.5" wrist, and even small watches, if the lugs jut out too far, can seem too large for my wrist. By the way, can someone tell me what the lug-tip to lug-tip length is on the similarly shaped but much larger RLT 4?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 53mm


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is 44mm Lug to lug,


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

redmonaco said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > RLT 22 - Finished and ready to go.Â
> ...


anyone there...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hello, I am...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The RLT22 is on the sales site if you need more info / pictures









I expect that the date wheel has a white background, although I can't be sure until I get mine


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

redmonaco said:


> redmonaco said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


The date wheel is white. The back is glass.

there is a picture of the back here:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

redmonaco said:


> redmonaco said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


Sorry if I miss a question , I do have a lot of other things to do.

If questions are emailed then I will answer them quicker sometimes.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Anyone there?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

No, and you shouldn't be either. You should be watching the A1 GP from Durban


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your right there Rich


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

Roy said:


> It is 44mm Lug to lug,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poy-fect!!!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

obsidian said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > It is 44mm Lug to lug,
> ...


The case diameter is 44mm. You asked for lug *tip* to lug *tip*, and that is 53mm









It's a true classic and one of Roy's finest


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry my mistake, Alan is correct about the RLT 4, I missed a post and thought the question was regarding the RLT 22.







Lug to lug is 44mm on the RLT 22.


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

Roy said:


> Sorry my mistake, Alan is correct about the RLT 4, I missed a post and thought the question was regarding the RLT 22.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK Roy, I really needed to know the dimensions of the RLT22, and was curious about the RLT4's as well.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

A couple of quick snaps showing the RLT22 on a 6.5" wrist


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Rich!









Any comments?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Nice one Rich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About the watch or my wrist?









Well, I've only been wearing the RLT22 for about an hour, but, first impressions are of a classy, reasonably sized watch in an elegant, classic style









The large onion crown makes manual winding very easy indeed.

Ye olde style engraving on the rotor suits the style of watch perfectly I think.

Oh, and not forgetting the terrific Romans of course! I love the Romans


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like it Rich, I'm wearing one too and I







it.


----------

